
Ask HN: How to become a better coder? - btrprgrmmr
I&#x27;ve been a software engineer for over a decade, worked at startups and established companies and built a variety of systems at scale - frontend,  backend, db and client. I consider myself quite technical and a quick learner, and able to pick up pretty much anything I apply myself towards.<p>I recently I interviewed at Amazon, Facebook and Google. I received and accepted an offer from Amazon. The other two declined and basically gave me the same feedback - that I had excellent communication and design skills, but had to improve my coding.<p>I consider myself a good coder, but I would like to take this as constructive criticism and actually improve on my craft.<p>So, question is - how would I go about doing this in a structured, planned manner? I realize this is a never ending process, but I would like to incrementally improve over, say, the next 12 months. I have a family and other obligations, so would probably prefer something that could be consumed in reasonable doses.
======
joeblow9999
'worked at startups and established companies and built a variety of systems
at scale - frontend, backend, db and client'

These companies, and especially the interviewers, don't care about any of
that. They only care about algorithms and puzzles. There are plenty of sites
that cover all the typical algos and puzzles that interviewers like. Just
practice those over and over.

------
baldfat
Best thing I have ever gone through and very dense. Don't know if you care but
if you do a little more then skimming there is some gems in there.

[http://www.htdp.org/](http://www.htdp.org/)

------
anitil
I think you have demonstrable proof that you ARE a good coder, with a job
offer to match! A 1 in 3 for some of the top employers in tech is pretty darn
good in my eyes.

